# flat bar



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi,

We're in south western mo. Does anyone know where I can get 1/4" thick 1" wide galvanized or aluminum metal bar or metal close to those dimensions that is shiney or silver please.


----------



## RoofPro (Oct 29, 2008)

*Purpose of bar*

May I ask what your are doing with the 1/4" x 1" bar?

I have in used a regular termination bar with a snap-on cover to aesthetically match other building components. See attached.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2012)

We needed to match material we were using on gutters and had a hard time finding it at first, so they asked me to try here. I ended up finding and it worked fine.
Thank you so much for the response.


----------

